# Chimney Leaning



## needhelp

Our chiminey is leaning about 2 inches away from the top of the roof line.  The estimates to jack it up, etc. are way out of my budget.  My insurance agent said something about applying adhesive to the chimney, straightening it "somehow"  and "banding" it to the house itself.   After about a year, remove the band and the chimney should stay.   

This chimney is never used - but even to take it down and repair where it was is many thousands of dollars. 

Has anyone ever heard of this -- done it -- seen it done -- tried it and failed?  Anything?

I really don't want to spend my child's education money on a  chimney we never use. 

Any help or suggestions at all would be great.  Thank you.


----------



## yesitsconcrete

easy fix - have your agent do it for you,,, then, when it fails/falls, make a claim,,, everone wins    or tear it down yourself letting your kids help thereby earning some of that college $$$.

ps, no, it don't work,,, still believe in leprachauns, too ? ?? ?


----------



## CraigFL

We need to know what kind of chimney and why it's leaning... If it's brick, are the morter joints crumbling? Is the base sinking? Are there major cracks throughout the brickwork? Is it freestanding next to the house--i.e. the house siding isn't part of the chimney siding?

A picture or sketch would help too because if it is going to be tied into the house, significant structural support is required.


----------



## inspectorD

Get another professional out to take a look. The footing under the chimney is most likely at fault. If the footing was poured after the foundation was dug out, then the footing may not be on solid soil. I have seen it done before where it is lifted into place with jacks and re-supported. There is no easy fix, except to push it over. Then you need to fix the siding where it was.

Ask around , someone may know someone who needs brick.
Or re-use it for an outdoor BBQ. 
Good luck.


----------



## needhelp

It is brick, attached to a brick home.  It appears that it was just set on a concrete slab (carport) and that is settling.  The bricks are tied into the house up about 8 foot and then they just stopped doing that.  There are some brick faces popping off at the top and some of the bricks have fallen out around the top 3 rows or so. 

I've attached 2 pictures.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## inspectorD

You need to find someone who does foundation repair and lifting to fix this. They may also fix the spalling of your brick, but that is not the priority.


----------



## yesitsconcrete

occasionally i saw some fireplaces that were leaning where someone had placed a cable thru the chimney al a old time post & beam barn strengthening,,, as i recall, the cable transferred dynamic load to the house framing - translation, everything leaned from then on,,, 1 eventually fell over ( to the right as i recall )


----------



## glennjanie

Hello NeedHelp:
The chimney is gone, kaput, not worth saving. You will be money ahead to tear it down and close up the empty hole that will be left. Advertise in the local paper that you have several thousand used brick for the taking. (they do the tear down and clean-up in exchange)
There is a move on now for 'Green Building' and this would fit the description just fine. If they use your used brick, the brick kiln would not have to be heated up for their house.
Glenn


----------



## chimneyed

the chimney is not in that bad of shape - save it. stop the leaning issue and re-set the loose rows of brick and make sure the crown keeps water out. you can hold off on the spalling bricks for awhile. but the money you put into it will pay off with yourhouse value.
the work should be less then 2500


----------



## DaveyDIY

How old is the house?
How long has the chimney been leaning or when did you notice it? 

I doubt anyone will take it down for free just for the brick
--especially when they see the brick falling apart
I see free brick on Craigslist all the time
I picked up a truckload myself - all stacked & cleaned


----------



## tribander

I had a similar problem that I had fixed last summer.  My chimney was also leaning to the right by at least three inches.  It also leaked when it rained and the wind blew from a particular angle.  However, it wasnt separating from the house (dont ask me why) it was leaning to the side as it settled over the years. The motor was also disintegrating at the top (the part above the roof line) which is probably why it leaked.

So the contractor I hired (a real chimney contractor not a general contractor) put-up scaffolding and removed the top seventeen courses of brick which just about brought it down to where the chimney attached to the house (or the house attached to the chimney depending how you look at it). 

When he had the bricks removed he sawed of the old mortar and cleaned them so they were all nice and square.  He then re-laid the bricks keeping everything level and even.

He then installed stainless steel liners all the way from the chimney top to the furnace and fireplace. Poured a new cap at the top and put an epoxy coating on all bricks.

He also replaced a cracked flew liner and replaced that he discovered when he removed the top 17 layers of brick.

Cost: $3,500.00 - Time: about 2 days.


----------

